# Gotta lose a few pounds



## rkunsaw

My wife and I decided we each need to lose about ten pounds or so. No more bread,crackers,sugar, pasta, rice and such until the pounds are gone. No legumes or fruit the first week.

 I can lose ten pounds in a month or less without much trouble. Putting them back on is more fun though.

It's the late evening snacks that are my biggest problem. That's when I enjoy food the most and don't know when to stop.

We don't follow any diet plans, just cut back on carbs and sweet snacks.:fat:


----------



## Jillaroo

_*I get really annoyed evry time someone goes on a diet, every time they lose weight it always manages to find me, that's my excuse and i am sticking to it.*_


----------



## Diwundrin

I overcame my weight problems years ago, I just stopped worrying about it.


----------



## SifuPhil

Diwundrin said:


> I overcame my weight problems years ago, I just stopped worrying about it.



I overcame _my_ weight problem, too.

I got a divorce.

OH! *ba-doom*

But seriously, ladies and germs ... I'm getting quite a little Pooh belly going on here, something I never encountered before. I'm sure it's because I'm spending 7/8 of my day sitting in front of the computer. 

I'm getting Secretary Spread. 

I don't eat much, but even with that if I don't start making time to at least go for daily walks I'm going to be in trouble soon.


----------



## That Guy

Eating right can become a habit just as easily as bad eating.  Takes a certain amount of dedication and determined discipline in the beginning but as the results are realized it seems like going back would be unthinkable.  When I've been on the healthy track, raw vegetables like carrots were a great snack.  Any time someone tempted me with cookies and cake, instead of denying the enjoyment just had one or a very small slice and it was delicious.  Of course, what ever exercise you can add will help.  Good luck!


----------



## rkunsaw

Jillaroo said:


> _*I get really annoyed evry time someone goes on a diet, every time they lose weight it always manages to find me, that's my excuse and i am sticking to it.*_



Ten pounds coming your way.:lofl:

I don't really have much of a weight problem. Whenever I get a few extra pounds ( as now) I try to fix it before it becomes a problem.


----------



## Fern

That Guy said:


> Eating right can become a habit just as easily as bad eating.  Takes a certain amount of dedication and determined discipline in the beginning but as the results are realized it seems like going back would be unthinkable.  When I've been on the healthy track, raw vegetables like carrots were a great snack.  Any time someone tempted me with cookies and cake, instead of denying the enjoyment just had one or a very small slice and it was delicious.  Of course, what ever exercise you can add will help.  Good luck!


That's the regime I _try _to stick to. Sitting watching tv with a bag of lollies beside me, !! I'm learning to resist the temptation, eat 2 and no more. I ride the exercycle at least twice a week and go for walks along the riverbank.


----------



## Tom Young

If you can wait, age takes care of weight loss... unfortunately the brain takes part in this process... giving up more than its share.

...from personal experience.


----------



## Diwundrin

2nd that, I'm dropping weight despite exercising less and eating 'high octane' rubbish.  Just genetics, my Mum did the same about my age.

That brain thing!  I read about that, as we age our heads tend to fall forward when we sleep due to the brain mass declining and the bone in our faces outweighing it.   OMG, I find that happening sometimes now... cue Jaws theme please.


----------



## terra

I'm approaching 70 shortly and my weight has always been consistently around the 90 kilogram mark... (that's about 198 pound for you yanks)

Earlier this year, I decide to go healthy and give up sugar.  I started using a sugar substitute but stopped it days later when Dr Google informed me that it is carcinogenic.
I then started using a product which is derived from the Stevia plant.  I was on it for a few weeks and quite happy with the taste and texture which even looked like real sugar.
I then noticed that I was having indigestion-like pains almost constantly.... unusual for me because I'd never had that problem at all during my lifetime.

So... consulted Dr Google again and discovered that it was a common side-effect from taking "Stevie" sugar substitute.

Now back on full-sugar intake and never been happier & healthier.


----------



## Fern

terra said:


> I'm approaching 70 shortly and my weight has always been consistently around the 90 kilogram mark... (that's about 198 pound for you yanks)
> 
> Earlier this year, I decide to go healthy and give up sugar.  I started using a sugar substitute but stopped it days later when Dr Google informed me that it is carcinogenic.
> I then started using a product which is derived from the Stevia plant.  I was on it for a few weeks and quite happy with the taste and texture which even looked like real sugar.
> I then noticed that I was having indigestion-like pains almost constantly.... unusual for me because I'd never had that problem at all during my lifetime.
> 
> So... consulted Dr Google again and discovered that it was a common side-effect from taking "Stevie" sugar substitute.
> 
> Now back on full-sugar intake and never been happier & healthier.


Yes many times the substitutes are worse than the orginal. All things in moderation.


----------



## Diwundrin

I find it kind of amusing that so many who tout the 'natural' way to health replace the natural foods with expensive highly processed and chemically dodgy substitutes.

Remember when they all recoiled in horror from butter and replaced it with 'healthier' vegetable oil?  Then discovered that it was Palm Oil?  



Now that they've noticed  Vegans are still dying just like the rest of us they're 'discovering' butter again.  Gimme a break.


Re that sugar sub. thing Tezza. If I give you a phone number could you talk to a dear friend who will not be convinced that her intake of 'diet' drinks and sugar subs. is the probable cause of her constant digestion woes? 
 She would rather stuff all manner of digestive meds into herself than take a spoonful of sugar in her coffee instead of some dodgy 'health' sweetener.  It's very strange thinking.


----------



## terra

Good onya Di.... yep ! have to agree with you that chemical substitutes 'aint the way to go.   Good old fashioned butter from cows and sugar that grows naturally in a sugar cane.


----------



## Diwundrin

I'm just hoping that no one points out how 'processed' chocolate is.  It could blow my whole argument apart. :rofl:


----------



## SeaBreeze

I went to 20 pounds overweight throughout last winter, already was 10 pounds over what I feel comfortable with. My husband doesn't have any weight concerns, so we still have breads and desserts in the house. Both of us are more health conscious though, and the bread is Orowheat type, etc.

I recently got rid of 10 pounds, so the scale is headed in the right direction. I don't deny myself any treats, but I try to control the serving...that helps. Also, if I can avoid the bread on something I will, whole wheat spagetti instead of regular, etc.

Lost a couple on my camping trip, got in a decent hike daily, and that helps too. Natural lemon juice in a glass of tepid water in the morning is supposed to cleanse the organs, and increase metabolism naturally, so I do that when I can also. When my jeans or cargo pants start digging into me, I know it's time to take care of business, not going to any larger sizes anymore. :sumo:


----------



## MercyL

I do not know my weight. I won't look at the scale while standing on it at the doctor's office and won't let the medical assistant tell me my weight, either. I go use my clothing to gauge how I am doing.

I also discovered that I can lose weight like a demon if I remove processed sugar from my coffee and cereal in the morning. It goes even faster if I add water to any juices I drink.


----------



## nan

I find that omiting sugar from my Diet helps too, you do get used to not having sugar after a while and if you do feel like something sweet try agave syrup,Ii  find walking regularly helps with weight loss as well,watching what you eat helps also.


----------



## rkunsaw

As of this morning I've lost 5 of those pounds.


----------



## SeaBreeze

rkunsaw said:


> As of this morning I've lost 5 of those pounds.



Congrats Larry on your weight loss, hope your wife is seeing some results too. :coolthumb:


----------



## rkunsaw

SeaBreeze said:


> Congrats Larry on your weight loss, hope your wife is seeing some results too. :coolthumb:



Not so much SeaBreeze. My wife does okay for a while then gets a craving for something sweet. She has lost a couple of pounds though.


----------



## Bee

Well done rkunsaw, I am similar to your wife, okay for a while then the sweet craving kicks in.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Those who are open to taking supplements, L-Glutamine powder (Now brand) is good for sugar and carbohydrate cravings.  I have an old jar in my cabinet, and I use it sometimes during times of day when I crave sweets.  They say it's also good for alcoholics who are trying to stop those cravings, as they are similar to carb cravings.  Chitosan is fiber extract made from shellfish, a couple of capsules before meals will absorb a lot of the fats eaten and eliminate them from the system.  Of course if you have the willpower, best to do it completely on your own.

I forget what diet they were on, but I used to have a supervisor that was overweight.  He and his wife bought special foods and strictly followed a specific diet.  The pounds melted off of him, but he reported that his wife was disappointed.  Although she ate the same foods, and exercised the same, her loss was nowhere near his.  I think I read somewhere that it's harder for women to shed the pounds, even if they are a devoted dieter. 

 I just brought home a Cyrus O' Leary Kahlua Cream Pie.  My husband really wanted it, as it's been around 20 years since we had one, and we remember that it was very good.  I know I can't not have any, but I absolutely have to cut a small piece and walk away from it.  It's loaded with calories and fat...better break out that L-Glutamine and Chitosan. 

I recently lost ten pounds, and have another ten to go before I'm at my happy weight. :fat:


----------



## Rainee

I agree with the substitutes are bad for you instead of the real products.. I used to always have migraines ,in
my younger years from margarine and sugarine, .. my husband said butter and marg was bad and he wasnt having it 
in the house.. well me being young then I wouldn`t go against his wishes so put up with it.. plus the migraines etc.. 
would go to bed after cooking tea and stay there till morning... but after a while I got wiser and said I didn`t like those 
artificial things so told him off and said I wasnt having them any more , so took to having sugar and butter in moderation though 
and lo and behold all migraines ceased and never had them again until I ate some sweets that are laden with colouring agents
so all my life I have suffered because of these artificial products,  even milo when I was a child would send me to bed.. but stopped that 
as well and it was the culprit as never had any more problems till I used it. a month ago I tried a cup of milo again just to prove my point.. 
and sure enough my head was banging and I was quite ill so now I try to stick with natural products and headache free.. wish it could also 
work with aches and pains.. but I`m working on that.. good advice Terra.. thanks for sharing..


----------



## Ivanchuk

Hey rkunsaw.

I'm also no stranger to late night snacking either. Why must junk food be and staying up too late be bad for a fella? If Munchos and Lime Crush were good for you, I'd be the healthiest man on Earth.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Fern

That Guy said:


>



 That's about how I feel. Over the winter months,through having bigger meals, I've put on quite a bit of weight, something I didn't notice until I tried on my summer pants and couldn't get into them. grr. Now I'm impatient to get rid of those extra pounds.


----------



## Ruth

Liquid stevia is natural.

Granular stevia contains *Maltodextrin *in order to keep it pourable.  *Maltodextrin* is known to cause stomach upset and diarrhea.


----------



## Falcon

rkunsaw said:


> Ten pounds coming your way.:lofl:
> 
> I don't really have much of a weight problem. Whenever I get a few extra pounds ( as now) I try to fix it before it becomes a
> problem.


 Folks who become morbidly obese should practice that instead of waiting for the piano movers to get you
into the ambulance.
Larry, Smartest thing I've heard yet>>>> ..... "Fixing it before it becomes a


----------



## CPA-Kim

I weighed 107 from the time I was 14 until my late 40s.  Then I had to take a drug that caused weight gain.  I am still on that drug at age 58.  I weigh just shy of 130 and would also like to lose about 10 pounds.  I was very athletic and now I am not because of an auto accident that left some permanent damage to my neck and brain stem.  Anyways, my clothes are getting tight so I shall join you and try to lose a pound a week for 10 weeks.  I'll begin June 1 and weigh in on that day.  I don't eat out nor do I eat processed food.  I mostly eat good quality protein, all organic, lots of fruit, some vegetables.  The only grain I eat is gluten free oats for breakfast.  Portion control is my big issue.  I was always able to eat as much as I wanted without gaining weight.  Now I cannot.


----------



## d0ug

Obesity is one of the problems that they don’t seem to have an answer for.
  Here is an idea brought out by Dr. Joel Wallach who says it is a  mineral deficiency and what proof has he got maybe history.  Years ago  there was no or rare people who were obese so it is not genetic. As a  vet he knew just how to fatten up animals to market it was easy just  stop their mineral supplements and gives them food with lots of  calories. There has been compost piles found from the age of the  dinosaurs in that compost there is a minimum of 70 different minerals.  The soil today is deficient of most all those minerals. Today a farmer  needs to put on fertilizer [minerals] to grow crops and crops only need 9  minerals to grow. It is obvious if you where to put a spoon full of  salt or sugar out side the next rain it would be gone and it time it  would be in the ocean. Even the fruits and vegetables from 100 years ago  had a lot more minerals and vitamins than fruit and vegetables to-day. A  funny thing happens when you are deprived of minerals your body starts  cravings and you will eat anything to get these minerals it needs.


----------



## BDBoop

I lost eighteen over ten months, the nurse cracked up when she read my weight and I said "No, that's not right."


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## meg

I am quite good at watching my weight.  I do eat bad things....cheese balls, pringles etc which I know are bad but I DO like to nibble when I read and carrot sticks do not do the trick. However, I do eat them in moderation and that is what I think the answer is...eat what you want...but in moderation. Two weeks ago I had a bad fall and for a week was hardly able to move....so, in self pity, I took to the settee and sat feeling sorry for myself munching all the bad things I could think of (and enjoyed every minute of doing it). However, a week later...the dreaded scales showed an increase of 7lbs.  I just shows how easy it is to put on and how hard it is to take off.  So, June lst it is.....cut back time and try to do a little more exercise.


----------



## Floydy

I lead an active lifestyle.
Being on my feet at work all night helps with the circulation and I'm careful with my food.
Plenty of chicken and fish and a really guilty feeling if I eat too many chips, fries or chocolate! My one main weakness is I like a beer at the weekend....but then why not reward yourself after a week at work?

I train at the gym four times a week, doing cardio and a lot of weights and I'm a healthy 16 stone.

I know I'm a baby here at 49, but I aim to continue with this fitness lifestyle into my ripe old age, Godwilling!


----------

